# Allergic to EVERYTHING



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I went to the allergist, he did the blot, prick test... turns out Im allergic to everything... LITERALLY... My bird, cats, dogs, every pollen imagineable, dust, dust mites, etc etc...

He was laughing.

"You're a really allergic guy"

... Joy...


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I feel your pain. I'm allergic to every pollen and weed in the book, yet I've spent 6 years in post secondary institutions studying environmental sciences. Welcome to the world of sniffles, hives, antihistamines and maybe even allergy shots


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

i was told there are no parrot injections


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Yup, add me to the club. Grasses, trees, ragweed and cats are the main ones. 

They have been much better the last decade but I had allergy shots till I was 18. The last couple years have been getting worse though 

My nose has been like an open tap for the last few days. The rain will likely help though.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

allergic to nothing that I know of here, my sister is allergic to bee/wasp/hornet stings, carried an epipen for ~ 10 years now, never been stung since her first 4 or so when she was 7 and younger.... reaction got progressivly worse... got the pens and nothing  *crosses fingers**

my gf is allergic to cats/dogs, but she has a cat and I have two dogs, and we plan on getting a dog/cat combo lol... her allergies aren't really bad, just random sniffle/sneeze attacks which are actually quite cute/humorous


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I am allergic to my In Laws. Severely.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

They make a spray for that now


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> They make a spray for that now


Yes its called MACE! ROFL


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I might be allergic to pine trees (though I never did an actual allergy test); whenever I mow the lawn and my arm accidentally brushes one of our evergreen bushes, I get a red rash.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am just allergic to bloodworms...and somthing else that makes a funny rash on my arms and i -haaate- it.

Ohhh pablo i am so sorry :S My cousin is the same way.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Canadian College of Naturopathic Medicine*

I'm sorry your immune system failed you.

I was successfully treated at the Robert Schad Naturopathic Clinic located in the Canadian College of Naturopathic Medicine (http://www.ccnm.edu/) for hypothyroid disease, my T4's and T5's have been normal ever since, that was 4 years ago.

It's worth a try.

Canadian College of Naturopathic Medicine
1255 Sheppard Avenue East
Toronto, Ontario
M2K 1E2 
Phone: (416) 498-1255
Toll Free: 1-866-241-2266
Clinic: (416) 498-9763

Tabatha


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> I'm sorry your immune system failed you.
> 
> I was successfully treated at the Robert Schad Naturopathic Clinic located in the Canadian College of Naturopathic Medicine (http://www.ccnm.edu/) for hypothyroid disease, my T4's and T5's have been normal ever since, that was 4 years ago.
> 
> ...


my gf's got one more year at UofT then she's going there! woot woot!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> my gf's got one more year at UofT then she's going there! woot woot!


It's a great place, nice people, I think she'll like it. Congrats! 

BTW, unlike GP's now a days, I was given a full physical from my hair follicles to my toe nails! I haven't been examined like that since I was a kid! I also wasn't rushed through the appointment.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Tabatha,

Thanks for the feedback on the clinic  It's not that far from me and if they're offering that type of exam, I should get myself and my sick wife checked out there. Conventional medicine has done nothing for her. I, on the other hand am feeling better than I ever have even at my advanced age of 49, soon to be 50


----------

